

Creating Custom Capacity Buffers in Go - domitian
https://www.elitmus.com/blog/technology/custom-capacity-buffers-in-go/

======
domitian
I implemented this by creating a wrapper over buffer struct, are there other
ways to control size of buffers or files?

